# What is the most current efficient gas car?



## john.steve397 (Jan 27, 2014)

What is the most current efficient Volkswagen gas car?


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Assuming you're not counting the Jetta Hybrid as gas powered, I believe that the Jetta SE with the 1.8 TSI enginegets the prise for highest efficiency at 36 mpg hwy.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Or the base Golf with the same motor. There are others from VW, but they aren't brought over here(US), not sure what, if any other models might be available in Canada.


----------



## john.steve397 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Thanks guys*


----------

